# Is There a Way to Repair Cracked T-Jet Glass?



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

I picked up a T-Jet Mangusta Mongoose over the weekend but the glass in the roof is cracked. I inquired at a website that specializes in T-Jet replacement parts but they don't have the Mangusta glass. Does anybody know of a modeling technique I might try to repair the cracked glass? I know it's probably a longshot, but I thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never attempted repairs, so my info is merely guessing. I do know that CA type cements will haze the plastic Aurora used for glass. Even if you do patch it up, odds are it'll still show. If I were to try to patch it, my first grab would be clear 5 minute epoxy, and use it as lightly as possible. This will give you a few minutes to make careful adjustments. Another possibility is clear parts and window maker by Testors/Model Master. It also dries clear, though I don't think the bond will be as strong as the epoxy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

repair aside, maybe someone could supply you with a replacement out of their parts bin?
maybe


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I would look for a beat up Cigarbox car that could be had for a few bucks and get a new glass from there.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The Mangusta Mongoose had glued-in Glass from the Factory, which IMHO, is almost impossible to safely remove and replace, so even a donor body wouldn't be able to give up it's glass intact  Been there- Done That...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

KirkWH said:


> I picked up a T-Jet Mangusta Mongoose over the weekend but the glass in the roof is cracked. I inquired at a website that specializes in T-Jet replacement parts but they don't have the Mangusta glass. Does anybody know of a modeling technique I might try to repair the cracked glass? I know it's probably a longshot, but I thought I'd ask anyway.


"IF" you can securely attach it 2 the body, on non top showing underside..
try some "Future" on it .. maybe (??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I tried the future thing but it did not work. Good thought though.


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*Repair or replace glass*

Testers has a glue the will not fog plastic glass, some people I under stand have actually made whole windshield using this stuff.They put tape on the out side & fill with the glue, I have not tried it but I have heard it works.


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

dtomol - I may try that method. Since the car will never be a mint condition collectible anyway, it would be worth a shot to do some experimenting.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I have used the Windshield Maker cement to make windows. It is quite a trick to do but gives acceptable results. Warning: The final product will be brittle and will crack easily. (Not really made for racing as a stand alone window.)

But it can certainly be used to repair your glass and will dry clear. Some of the original crack / scratches may still be visible but the repaired window will be strong.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*'member*

I used to have memory too. but I cannot remember where it is.
:tongue:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

You can try the testors glue and the polishing it. I've had good luck doing that.


----------

